
An Anarchist Explains How Hackers Could Cause Global Chaos - kevinyen
https://www.npr.org/sections/alltechconsidered/2018/02/26/583682587/how-hackers-could-cause-global-chaos-an-anarchist-explains
======
Caveman_Coder
Simple...disrupt the electric grid, that'll definitely create some chaos

